# mail von derselben person?



## paraphan (19. August 2002)

hallo,
ich habe folgendes: habe bei ebay ein tolles angebot gefunden (einen laptop). würde ihn mir gerne kaufen. nun ist der artikel aber nicht mehr bei ebay vorhanden (angeblich weil jemand anderer einen guten preis geboten hat, sich dann aber nicht mehr gemolden hat).

der verkäufer bietet mir nun an, den artikel zu kaufen, zu einem spotpreis. komischerweise bietet jemand anderer das gleiche produkt an, schreibt mir vom gleichen provider in 2 minuten abstand ne mail.

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die mails von der gleichen person stammen?
die ip-adds sind bis auf eine nummer ja identisch.

mail 1 

Return-Path: <maderrtinas@georgia.com>
X-Sieve: cmu-sieve 2.0
Received: from morrow.uclv.net (morrow.uclv.net [193.170.2.125])
	by flux.uclv.net (8.12.5/8.12.5) with ESMTP id g7JJBnSX068244
	(version=TLSv1/SSLv3 cipher=EDH-RSA-DES-CBC3-SHA bits=168 verify=OK)
	for <mst7117@flux.uclv.net>; Mon, 19 Aug 2002 21:11:49 +0200 (CEST)
	(envelope-from maderrtinas@georgia.com)
Received: from smtp04.load.com (smtp-out.load.com [209.58.232.26])
	by morrow.uclv.net (8.12.1/8.12.1) with SMTP id g7JJBl9P086606
	for <martin.stiegler@students.fh-vorarlberg.ac.at>; Mon, 19 Aug 2002 21:11:48 +0200 (CEST)
	(envelope-from maderrtinas@georgia.com)
Received: (qmail 9892 invoked by uid 0); 19 Aug 2002 19:09:50 -0000
Date: 19 Aug 2002 20:15:39 +0100
Message-ID: <131ea701c247b4$ce36f9f0$4801020a@corp.load.com>
From: maderrtinas@georgia.com
To: "martin.stiegler" <martin.stiegler@students.fh-vorarlberg.ac.at>
X-Mailer: LoadMail SMTP 6.1.2.0322
Subject: RE:Fragen fuer den Verkaeufer - Artikelnummer 2047357086
X-WebServer: webmail.georgia.com
X-TrueSenderIP: 194.102.86.244
X-SenderHTTPUserAgent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98)
thread-index: AcJHtM4fzwiJ/EL2RXWXGPxW0+2kkQ==
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
	boundary="----=_NextPart_000_131EA4_01C247BD.2FF1EC10"
Content-Class: urn:content-classes:message

mail 2

Return-Path: <netwire@georgia.com>
X-Sieve: cmu-sieve 2.0
Received: from morrow.uclv.net (morrow.uclv.net [193.170.2.125])
	by flux.uclv.net (8.12.5/8.12.5) with ESMTP id g7JJFYSX068319
	(version=TLSv1/SSLv3 cipher=EDH-RSA-DES-CBC3-SHA bits=168 verify=OK)
	for <mst7117@flux.uclv.net>; Mon, 19 Aug 2002 21:15:34 +0200 (CEST)
	(envelope-from netwire@georgia.com)
Received: from smtp04.load.com (smtp-out.load.com [209.58.232.26])
	by morrow.uclv.net (8.12.1/8.12.1) with SMTP id g7JJFV9P086638
	for <martin.stiegler@students.fh-vorarlberg.ac.at>; Mon, 19 Aug 2002 21:15:32 +0200 (CEST)
	(envelope-from netwire@georgia.com)
Received: (qmail 11454 invoked by uid 0); 19 Aug 2002 19:13:35 -0000
Date: 19 Aug 2002 20:19:21 +0100
Message-ID: <13237801c247b5$52663d80$4801020a@corp.load.com>
From: netwire@georgia.com
To: "Martin Stiegler" <martin.stiegler@students.fh-vorarlberg.ac.at>
X-Mailer: LoadMail SMTP 6.1.2.0322
Subject: RE:Re: Artikelnummer 2047346776
X-WebServer: webmail.georgia.com
X-TrueSenderIP: 194.102.86.243
X-SenderHTTPUserAgent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.0; Windows 98; DigExt)
thread-index: AcJHtVJXRuJJiTEcSiWEuabPc31W5w==
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
	boundary="----=_NextPart_000_132375_01C247BD.B4237990"
Content-Class: urn:content-classes:message
Importance: normal
Priority: normal


falls das jetzt in die falsche ruprik gepostet habe, tut´s mir leid...


----------



## reto (20. August 2002)

Bei der Vorgeschichte würd ich vorsichtigerweise die Finger davon lassen... Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht...

Wie sieht denn das ebay-Benutzerprofil aus? Wenn's da negative Bewertungen hat würd ich defintiv nichts kaufen!


----------



## paraphan (21. August 2002)

das ganze ist mir auch irgendwie suspekt.
der typ hat noch gar keine bewertung - ist neu bei ebay.
wär ja auch zu schön gewesen, ein powerbook so billig zu kriegen 

kann man nix machen ;-)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. August 2002)

Hallo,

"Plus Minus" (ARD) hatte - ich glaube gestern - gerade erst einen Bericht gesendet, dass es DOCH möglich ist, sich bei eBay anounym anzumelden (und damit sein Unwesen zu treiben).
Ein Freund hatte den Bericht gesehen und sagte irgendetwas von MSN, d.h. vermutlich Microsofts' Passport-System.

Auch wenns verlockend ist, ich würd's nicht machen ....


----------



## paraphan (21. August 2002)

anonym anmelden ist bei ebay sicher kein problem, die daten werden ja glaub ich eh nicht überprüft, oder?
werd mir den laptop eh nicht kaufen, um den preis kann's eh nicht ernst gemeint gewesen sein...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. August 2002)

Klar ... du kannst dich zwar mit gmx, hotmail, etc.-Adressen anmelden, MUSST jedoch dann eine Kreditkarten-Nummer, etc. eingeben. "Direkt" anmeldeberechtigt sind nur Adressen wie von T-Online, AOL, Web.de, etc.


----------



## MTK (21. August 2002)

Hi,
zahl doch (wenn das notebook eh so günstig ist) den Preis für den Treuhandservice drauf und lass das ganze über die laufen. Das sollte dann ja sicher sein.

MTK

PS: Hab mir vorkurzem auch über ebay was gekauft und seh dann genau das gleiche Angebot (text, Bild und alles war gleich, nur anderer User) nochmal  und es hat trotzdem alles super funktioniert. Das hat also nicht immer was zu sagen.


----------



## paraphan (21. August 2002)

guter vorschlag, würd ich auch machen, aber der typ hat den lappi bei ebay rausgenommen und will jetzt, dass ich über "western union" zahle.

er hält mich anscheinend für total bescheuert. als ich ihm sagte, dass mir das zu unsicher sei, meinte er, ich solle das geld einfach an einen anderen empfänger (anderer name) schicken, und ihm den richtigen namen erst sagen, wenn ich den lappi erhalten habe.
im nächsten mail will er dann eben diesen namen wissen 

ich kenn mich bei diesem "western union" leider gar nicht aus, aber ich glaube, da wird dem empfänger das geld bar ausgezahlt, d.h. man kriegt's nicht mehr zurück...
oder kennt sich da jemand besser aus? geht es vielleicht anders?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. August 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von paraphan _
> *ich kenn mich bei diesem "western union" leider gar nicht aus, aber ich glaube, da wird dem empfänger das geld bar ausgezahlt, d.h. man kriegt's nicht mehr zurück...
> oder kennt sich da jemand besser aus? geht es vielleicht anders? *


Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass das keine normale Bank ist, da ich bei eBay eine Software gesehen habe, wo der Verkäufer (Land: Russland !!) die Transaktion ausschließlich über Western Union machen wollte.


----------



## MTK (21. August 2002)

Hi,
ich glaub die von Western Union machen dass so dass du beim bezahlen irgend nen passwort oder sowas angibst und der empfänger das geld nur bekommt wenn er das pw hat. Bin mir aber net sicher. Schau am besten mal auf der HP: Link  kann sein dass es auch ne deutsche site gibt. 

MTK


----------



## paraphan (21. August 2002)

hmm, wenn das mit dem passwort gehen sollte, wäre das super. hab die seite von western union zwar schon mal angeschaut, aber nur schnell überflogen. werd mich mal schlau machen...

das klingt interssant:


> Customers receiving money only need a valid form of identification or, in some cases, the answer to a test question provided by the sender.


----------

